# Starting Bacon, Canadian Bacon smoke



## speedy9990 (Oct 26, 2018)

Just put 15 lbs Pork Loin and 20 lbs of fresh belly in the smoker, Plan on cold smoking for 8 hrs a day for the next 3 days depending on how they are looking with Lumberjack competition blend pellets with the AMNPS smoker.

I brined the Pork loins 15 days and the Belly's 14 days using Pops recipe with some added Phosphates, I have never used phosphates before so this will be interesting, the Pork is definitely holding more moisture than normal and did not want to dry much or form much of a pellicle had them in the fridge drying for 2 days


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2018)

Run the smoker at 110 ish without smoke..  that will form a pellicle...


----------



## speedy9990 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for the tip Dave, Do you think it is that important to form a pellicle to cut the smoke and try to form a pellicle or since I have already started the smoke continue ?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2018)

IMO. smoke and water form acid rain...  the combination can give meat and acrid, ashtray flavor..  dry meat produces the best flavor...  
Check out my ham that had a pellicle formed....


----------



## speedy9990 (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes I saw that in your thread that sure is a pretty picnic
Thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 26, 2018)

Since you want to cold smoke, either stop the smoke and do like Dave said, a hour at 100 will work.  Or place a fan on the meat till it gets the outside dry, well semi dry.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2018)

Your gonna have a bacon stash that will last a year!
Al


----------



## zwiller (Oct 27, 2018)

Never had an issue with pellicle using phosphate.  Wonder if they were sopping wet when they went in or the fridge was jammed pack and no air movement.  I would say dry to touch by day 1 and color change by day 2.  Pops with phosphate sounds like a win to me.  I also like the 8X3.  Just did 10 (aiming for 12) on some BBB and it needs more.  Good luck!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 27, 2018)

Waiting for the finish on this.

Warren


----------



## speedy9990 (Oct 27, 2018)

Ok so I used a combination of low heat around 100 and a fan while the Pork was still in the smoker and was able to get a nice sticky pellicle formed , I guess there was to much humidity in the fridge.
Now I have started applying smoke again


----------



## daveomak (Oct 28, 2018)

Cool... you will enjoy the results...


----------



## speedy9990 (Oct 29, 2018)

Finished the cold smoking this weekend, Smoked for 8 hrs Friday, Saturday and Sunday
Plan to let them meld in the frig for a few days then finish up in the oven, Plan to bring the CB to an internal of 145 and the bacon to 125 internal.
I think they came out pretty good I hope they taste as good as they look and it will be good !


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 29, 2018)

Looking good.   Thats gonna be great


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 29, 2018)

speedy9990 said:


> Finished the cold smoking this weekend, Smoked for 8 hrs Friday, Saturday and Sunday
> Plan to let them meld in the frig for a few days then finish up in the oven, Plan to bring the CB to an internal of 145 and the bacon to 125 internal.
> I think they came out pretty good I hope they taste as good as they look and it will be good !
> 
> ...


That sure is a good looking refrigerator


----------



## speedy9990 (Oct 29, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> That sure is a good looking refrigerator


Ha just an old frig in the garage...but the contents make it look pretty good at the moment
Thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 29, 2018)

speedy9990 said:


> Ha just an old frig in the garage...but the contents make it look pretty good at the moment
> Thanks




My old fridge has metal sides on the inside.  60's  am thinking.


----------



## speedy9990 (Oct 29, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> My old fridge has metal sides on the inside.  60's  am thinking.


They sure dont make them like that anymore, I just bought a new one replacing one I had had for over 30 years and the new one is built very cheaply compared to the last one, had it for a long time never had a problems with it either


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 29, 2018)

speedy9990 said:


> They sure dont make them like that anymore, I just bought a new one replacing one I had had for over 30 years and the new one is built very cheaply compared to the last one, had it for a long time never had a problems with it either



I am still using mine.  Turned it in to a curing chamber.  It will still cool under freezing temps


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 30, 2018)

Almost there. Looks great.

Warren


----------



## speedy9990 (Nov 11, 2018)

Finished up all the bacon today, sliced and vac packed, this is the first time I had cold smoked and used Pop's brine recipe and also used some phosphates.
Both turned out with good flavor and a nice moisture content but did not seem to have as strong of flavor as I normally have hot smoking and using a little stronger cure mix than what Pop's calls for I did cut back on the salt some also but over it came out very good I think


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks great what time is breakfast??

Warren


----------

